
Show HN: Extremely simple CSS font embedding - leafbomb
https://speedfont.com
======
Bilters
Nice tool! Especially with quick testing on fonts like you state in the
documentation. But i'm wondering what is your source for the fonts?

------
kernelsanderz
The font list menu item doesn't seem to do anything when I click on it. Using
safari on latest iOS

~~~
leafbomb
Thanks for letting me know! You can test it out on Desktop - I'll also try and
get this fixed haha

